# Poodles in PA



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

poodleluvv said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't myself breed poodles, but I work for a breeder named Kathy Pauli (Dominion Standard Poodles) in southeastern PA and figured I'd give her a little shout out. If you're interested in buying a poodle, she has a few puppies for sale now- black, white and red spoos, black minis, as well as some older dogs. The facilities are great and she's been involved with poodles for over 35 years. Many of her dogs are Am/Can. Champions or B.O.B. winners; they are all healthy with great temperaments.
> 
> ...


I have heard of Kathleen. She had an Elegant pup doesn't she? I have heard the puppy is quite nice.


----------



## poodleluvv (Feb 23, 2011)

> I have heard of Kathleen. She had an Elegant pup doesn't she? I have heard the puppy is quite nice.


Yes she does, beautiful dog.


----------

